# The Ontario Monster



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Gross!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1279956/Montauk-Monster-Beast-Ontario.html


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Think that would clear a beach?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I call "otter" on this one


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

More info on this creature known as "The Ugly One"

http://www.thestar.com/news/ontario...gly-one-monster-baffles-northern-ontario?bn=1


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm going to go with Roxy on this one and say decomposing River Otter.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

haha stealing my states' thunder! It looks...dead! And more normal than the Montauk one. Cool link!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Hmmm the funny thing is that I am from Ontario and I have yet to hear of this sighting.... LOL


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm going with faked. Its face and hair have definite "mask" like qualities.


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

It has been all over internet sites. I think I might have even read about it in the local paper which is saying alot if you saw the local paper. If it has a rat like tail I am going with a decomposed Opossum those things are ugly enough when they are alive nevermind decomposed.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Seems like I remember seeing it in one of those cheap mutation movies somewhere.


----------

